# question apple tv2



## boundsteel (6 Décembre 2013)

bonjour a tous, 

alors je vous explique mon problème, je viens d'acheter un apple tv 2 et j'aimerais bien le jailbreaker.
la version de l'OS est la 6.0.2, es ce possible? dopais je downgrader? si oui comment?

merci de m'éclairer car je nage complet, ça fais deux jours que je fais des recherches et en vain , rien de concret ou des site anglais ou je capte rien.

merci d'avance


----------



## Lauange (8 Décembre 2013)

Salut,

La réponse pour le jb ici : L'ultime assistant de jailbreak et de désimlock.  Pour downgrader, il te faut les shsh. Le tuto est ici : [Tuto]Downgrade de l'Apple TV2 avec seas0npass : IPhone Tutoriels


----------

